# Possibility of pkgng searching for a local package's dependencies?



## aalireza (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,

I'm running FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and added PC-BSD's repository to pkg.conf. Now I want to install KDE4. The command `pkg install kde4` won't work but `pkg install kde` will, though it attempts to install both KDE4 and KDE3.5. Any attempt for specifying KDE4 (like `pkg install kde4`, `pkg install kde-4` or `pkg install kde-4.10.3.txz` etc.) won't work.

Now I've downloaded kde-4.10.3.txz and evidently all of its dependencies are in the PC-BSD's repository. However `pkg add /path/to/file/kde-4.10.3.txz` doesn't work because it's unable to resolve the dependencies. Is it possible for pkgng to search the dependencies of this package in the repository?

P.S. The reason for attempting to install KDE4 in this manner is that installing it through ports just takes a really long time. Also, installing it via sysinstall is not through pkgng and after installing it, pkg2ng messes everything.

P.S.S. I've just migrated from Linux a couple of days ago and now I'm reading/try to read the handbook thoroughly. Anyhow I didn't find the option of pkgng in its man page!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Always search for the package first. then install using the full name and version string shown by the search.


----------



## aalireza (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! Entering `pkg install kde-4.10.3` works, however I'm 90% sure that tried it before attempting to compile KDE4! Anyhow, I believe that's not a proper answer to the question of this topic (though my problem has been solved); Is it possible for PKGNG to search for the dependencies of a local package in its repository?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 17, 2013)

See ports(7)() man page.  You can do something like:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
# make pretty-print-run-depends-list
This port requires package(s) "ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_1 OpenEXR-1.7.1 akonadi-1.9.2 analitza-4.10.3 apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3 ark-4.10.3 aspell-0.60.6.1_2 atk-2.6.0 attica-0.4.1,2 avahi-app-0.6.29_3 bash-4.2.45 binutils-2.23.1 bitstream-vera-1.10_5 blinken-4.10.3 bomber-4.10.3 boost-libs-1.52.0_2 boost-python-libs-1.52.0 bovo-4.10.3 ca_root_nss-3.14.3 cagibi-0.2.0 cairo-1.10.2_5,2 cantor-4.10.3 cdparanoia-3.9.8_9 cfitsio-3.330 chmlib-0.40 cln-1.3.2 clucene-2.3.3.4_2 compositeproto-0.4.2 consolekit-0.4.3 cups-client-1.5.4_1 cups-image-1.5.4_1 curl-7.24.0_3 cyrus-sasl-2.1.26_2 damageproto-1.2.1 db41-4.1.25_4 db42-4.2.52_5 dbus-1.6.12 dbus-glib-0.100.2 djvulibre-3.5.25.3_1 dmidecode-2.11 docbook-1.4_1 docbook-4.1_4 docbook-4.2 docbook-4.3 docbook-4.4_2 docbook-4.5_2 docbook-5.0_1 docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 docbook-xml-4.2_1 docbook-xml-4.3 docbook-xml-4.4_1 docbook-xml-4.5 docbook-xsl-1.76.1 dotconf-1.3 dragon-4.10.3 dri2proto-2.8 e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.42.7 ebook-tools-0.2.2 enchant-1.6.0_1 encodings-1.0.4,1 espeak-1.47.11 exiv2-0.23,1 expat-2.0.1_2 f2c-20060810_3 farsight2-0.0.31 ffmpeg1-1.0.7 fftw3-3.3.3_1 filelight-4.10.3 fixesproto-5.0 flac-1.3.0 font-bh-ttf-1.0.3 font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3 font-misc-meltho-1.0.3 font-util-1.3.0 fontcacheproto-0.1.3 fontconfig-2.9.0,1 freeglut-2.8.1 freetype2-2.4.12_1 gamin-0.1.10_5 gcc-4.6.3 gcc-ecj-4.5 gdbm-1.9.1 gdk-pixbuf2-2.26.5_3 gettext-0.18.1.1_1 ghostscript9-9.06_2 giflib-4.2.1_1 gio-fam-backend-2.34.3 gle-3.1.0_3 glib-2.34.3 gmp-5.1.2 gnome_subr-1.0 gnomehier-3.0 gnupg-2.0.20 gnutls-2.12.23_1 gobject-introspection-1.34.2 gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_6,1 gpgme-1.3.2 gpsd-3.9 granatier-4.10.3 grantlee-0.3.0 gsfonts-8.11_6 gsl-1.15_1 gsm-1.0.13 gstreamer-0.10.36 gstreamer-ffmpeg-0.10.13 gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_3,3 gstreamer-plugins-a52dec-0.10.19,3 gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.23,3 gstreamer-plugins-core-0.10_13 gstreamer-plugins-dts-0.10.23,3 gstreamer-plugins-dvd-0.10.19,3 gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.31,3 gstreamer-plugins-libpng-0.10.31,3 gstreamer-plugins-mad-0.10.19,3 gstreamer-plugins-mp3-0.10.0_1 gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.36,3 gstreamer-plugins-pango-0.10.36_1,3 gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.36,3 gstreamer-plugins-ugly-0.10.19,3 gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.36,3 gstreamer-plugins-xvid-0.10.23,3 gtk-2.24.19 gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1 gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.19 gwenview-4.10.3 hal-0.5.14_20 hicolor-icon-theme-0.12 hunspell-1.3.2_2 hupnp-1.0.0_1 icu-50.1.2 ilbc-r3951 ilmbase-1.0.3 inputproto-2.3 iso8879-1986_3 ja-kiten-4.10.3 jasper-1.900.1_12 jbig2dec-0.11_1 jbigkit-1.6 jovie-4.10.3 jpeg-8_4 juk-4.10.3 kaccessible-4.10.3 kactivities-4.10.3 kactivitymanagerd-4.10.3 kajongg-4.10.3 kalgebra-4.10.3 kamera-4.10.3 kanagram-4.10.3 kapman-4.10.3 kate-4.10.3 katomic-4.10.3 kblackbox-4.10.3 kblocks-4.10.3 kbounce-4.10.3 kbproto-1.0.6 kbreakout-4.10.3 kbruch-4.10.3 kcalc-4.10.3 kcharselect-4.10.3 kcm-polkit-kde-0.0.20121008 kcolorchooser-4.10.3 kde-base-artwork-4.10.3 kde-baseapps-4.10.3 kde-runtime-4.10.3 kde-wallpapers-4.10.3 kde-workspace-4.10.3 kde4-icons-oxygen-4.10.3 kde4-shared-mime-info-1.2 kde4-wallpapers-freebsd-1.0 kde4-xdg-env-1.0.1 kdeaccessibility-4.10.3 kdeadmin-4.10.3 kdeartwork-4.10.3 kdeedu-4.10.3 kdegames-4.10.3 kdegraphics-4.10.3 kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.10.3 kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.10.3 kdegraphics-svgpart-4.10.3 kdegraphics-thumbnailers-4.10.3 kdehier4-1.1.0 kdelibs-4.10.3 kdemultimedia-4.10.3 kdemultimedia-ffmpegthumbs-4.10.3 kdenetwork-4.10.3 kdepim-4.10.3 kdepim-runtime-4.10.3 kdepimlibs-4.10.3_1 kdeplasma-addons-4.10.3 kdesdk-4.10.3 kdetoys-4.10.3 kdeutils-4.10.3 kdewebdev-4.10.3 kdf-4.10.3 kdiamond-4.10.3 kfloppy-4.10.3 kfourinline-4.10.3 kgamma-4.10.3 kgeography-4.10.3 kgoldrunner-4.10.3 kgpg-4.10.3 khangman-4.10.3 kig-4.10.3 kigo-4.10.3 killbots-4.10.3 kio-audiocd-4.10.3_1 kiriki-4.10.3 kjumpingcube-4.10.3 klettres-4.10.3 klines-4.10.3 kmag-4.10.3 kmahjongg-4.10.3 kmines-4.10.3 kmix-4.10.3 kmousetool-4.10.3 kmouth-4.10.3 kmplot-4.10.3 knavalbattle-4.10.3 knetwalk-4.10.3 kolf-4.10.3 kollision-4.10.3 kolourpaint-4.10.3 konquest-4.10.3 konsole-4.10.3 kopete-4.10.3 kpat-4.10.3 krdc-4.10.3 kremotecontrol-4.10.3 kreversi-4.10.3 krfb-4.10.3 kruler-4.10.3 ksaneplugin-4.10.3 kscd-4.10.3 kshisen-4.10.3 ksirk-4.10.3 ksnakeduel-4.10.3 ksnapshot-4.10.3 kspaceduel-4.10.3 ksquares-4.10.3 kstars-4.10.3 ksudoku-4.10.3 ksysguardd-4.10.3 ktimer-4.10.3 ktouch-4.10.3 ktuberling-4.10.3 kturtle-4.10.3 kubrick-4.10.3 kwallet-4.10.3 kwordquiz-4.10.3 lame-3.99.5_1 lcms-1.19_1,1 lcms2-2.4 libGL-7.6.1_4 libGLU-7.6.1_2 libICE-1.0.8,1 libSM-1.2.1,1 libX11-1.6.0,1 libXScrnSaver-1.2.2 libXau-1.0.8 libXaw-1.0.11,2 libXcomposite-0.4.4,1 libXcursor-1.1.14 libXdamage-1.1.4 libXdmcp-1.1.1 libXext-1.3.2,1 libXfixes-5.0.1 libXfontcache-1.0.5 libXft-2.3.1 libXi-1.7.1_1,1 libXinerama-1.1.3,1 libXmu-1.1.1,1 libXp-1.0.2,1 libXpm-3.5.10 libXrandr-1.4.1 libXrender-0.9.8 libXres-1.0.7 libXt-1.1.4,1 libXtst-1.2.2 libXv-1.0.8,1 libXxf86vm-1.1.3 liba52-0.7.4_2 libassuan-2.0.3 libcroco-0.6.8 libdaemon-0.14 libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2_2 libdca-0.0.5 libdiscid-0.2.2_1 libdmtx-0.7.4_3 libdrm-2.4.17_1 libdvdcss-1.2.12 libdvdread-4.2.0_2 libeXosip2-3.6.0 libexecinfo-1.1_3 libexif-0.6.21 libffi-3.0.13 libfontenc-1.1.2 libfpx-1.3.1.1 libftdi-0.20 libgcrypt-1.5.2 libglade2-2.6.4_5 libgpg-error-1.11 libgphoto2-2.4.14_3 libgsf-1.14.26 libical-0.48 libiconv-1.14_1 libid3tag-0.15.1b libidn-1.26 libiodbc-3.52.8 libkcddb-4.10.3 libkcompactdisc-4.10.3 libkdcraw-4.10.3 libkdeedu-4.10.3 libkdegames-4.10.3 libkexiv2-4.10.3 libkgapi-0.4.4 libkipi-4.10.3 libkmahjongg-4.10.3 libkolab-0.4.1 libkolabxml-0.8.3 libkonq-4.10.3 libksane-4.10.3 libksba-1.3.0 libktorrent-1.3.1_2 liblqr-1-0.4.1_4 libltdl-2.4.2 libmad-0.15.1b_2 libmms-0.6.2 libmng-1.0.10_2 libmsn-4.2.1 libmusicbrainz-3.0.3_2 libmusicbrainz-5.0.1 libnice-0.1.3 libogg-1.3.1,4 libosip-3.6.0 libotr-3.2.1_1 libpaper-1.1.24_1 libpci-3.2.0 libpciaccess-0.13.1_1 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 libqalculate-0.9.7_2 libqrencode-3.4.2 librsvg2-2.36.4 libsndfile-1.0.25_3 libspectre-0.2.6_1 libssh-0.5.2_1 libstreamanalyzer-0.7.8 libstreams-0.7.8 libtasn1-2.14 libtheora-1.1.1_3 libv4l-0.8.8_1 libvncserver-0.9.9_5 libvolume_id-0.81.1 libvorbis-1.3.3_1,3 libvpx-1.1.0 libwmf-0.2.8.4_10 libxcb-1.9.1 libxkbfile-1.0.8 libxml2-2.8.0_2 libxslt-1.1.28_1 libzip-0.10.1 linphone-base-3.2.1_2,1 lirc-0.9.0_4,1 lskat-4.10.3 mDNSResponder-333.10 marble-4.10.3 meanwhile-1.0.2_3 mkfontdir-1.0.7 mkfontscale-1.1.0 mpc-0.9 mpfr-3.1.2 msilbc-2.0.3 mysql-client-5.5.32 mysql-server-5.5.32 ncurses-5.9_3 neon29-0.29.6_4 nepomuk-core-4.10.3 nepomuk-widgets-4.10.3 netpbm-10.35.89 nettle-2.7.1 okular-4.10.3 opencv-core-2.3.1_7 openjpeg-1.5.0_2 openldap-client-2.4.35 openslp-1.2.1_3 orc-0.4.16_1 p11-kit-0.16.3 p5-Authen-NTLM-1.09 p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03 p5-Encode-Locale-1.03 p5-File-Listing-6.04 p5-HTML-Parser-3.71 p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20 p5-HTTP-Cookies-6.01 p5-HTTP-Daemon-6.01 p5-HTTP-Date-6.02 p5-HTTP-Message-6.06_2 p5-HTTP-Negotiate-6.01 p5-IO-HTML-1.00 p5-IO-Socket-IP-0.21 p5-IO-Socket-SSL-1.94 p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.02 p5-Net-HTTP-6.06 p5-Net-SSLeay-1.55 p5-Socket-2.009 p5-URI-1.60 p5-WWW-RobotRules-6.02 p5-XML-LibXML-2.0018,1 p5-XML-NamespaceSupport-1.11 p5-XML-SAX-0.99 p5-XML-SAX-Base-1.08 p5-libwww-6.05 pairs-4.10.3 palapeli-4.10.3 pam_kde-1.0 pango-1.30.1 parley-4.10.3 pciids-20130606 pcre-8.33 perl-5.14.4 phonon-4.6.0_1 phonon-gstreamer-4.6.3 pixman-0.28.2 pkgconf-0.9.2_1 pl-libgadu-1.11.2,1 png-1.5.16 policykit-0.9_6 polkit-0.105_1 polkit-kde-0.99.1 polkit-qt-0.103.0_1 poppler-0.22.2 poppler-data-0.4.6 poppler-qt4-0.22.2 portaudio-18.1_3 print-manager-4.10.3 printproto-1.0.5 prison-1.0_1 pth-2.0.7 py27-cairo-1.8.10_1 py27-dbus-0.84.0 py27-distribute-0.6.35 py27-gobject-2.28.6_3 py27-gstreamer-0.10.22_1 py27-libxml2-2.8.0 py27-pykde4-4.10.3 py27-qt4-core-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-dbussupport-4.9.6 py27-qt4-declarative-4.9.6 py27-qt4-designer-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-gui-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-network-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-opengl-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-phonon-4.9.6 py27-qt4-script-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-sql-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-svg-4.9.6,1 py27-qt4-webkit-4.9.6 py27-qt4-xml-4.9.6,1 py27-sip-4.14.3,1 py27-twistedCore-12.1.0_1 py27-zope.interface-3.8.0 python27-2.7.5_1 qca-2.0.3_1 qca-ossl-2.0.0.b3_4 qimageblitz-0.0.6_1 qjson-0.8.1 qoauth-1.0.1 qscintilla2-2.7,1 qt4-assistant-4.8.4 qt4-clucene-4.8.4 qt4-corelib-4.8.4_2 qt4-dbus-4.8.4 qt4-declarative-4.8.4 qt4-designer-4.8.4 qt4-doc-4.8.4 qt4-gui-4.8.4 qt4-help-4.8.4 qt4-iconengines-4.8.4 qt4-imageformats-4.8.4 qt4-inputmethods-4.8.4 qt4-mysql-plugin-4.8.4 qt4-network-4.8.4 qt4-opengl-4.8.4 qt4-qdbusviewer-4.8.4 qt4-qt3support-4.8.4 qt4-qtestlib-4.8.4 qt4-script-4.8.4 qt4-scripttools-4.8.4 qt4-sql-4.8.4 qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.8.4 qt4-svg-4.8.4 qt4-webkit-4.8.4_1 qt4-xml-4.8.4 qt4-xmlpatterns-4.8.4 qwt-5.2.3 qzeitgeist-0.8.0 randrproto-1.4.0 raptor2-2.0.9 rasqal-0.9.30 recordproto-1.14.2 redland-1.0.16 renderproto-0.11.1 rocs-4.10.3 samba36-libsmbclient-3.6.13 sane-backends-1.0.23_1 schroedinger-1.0.11_1 scrnsaverproto-1.2.2 setxkbmap-1.3.0 shared-desktop-ontologies-0.10.0 shared-mime-info-1.1 soprano-2.9.2 speech-dispatcher-0.7.1_3 speex-1.2.r1_4,1 sqlite3-3.7.17_1 step-4.10.3 subversion-1.7.10 superkaramba-4.10.3 svgalib-1.4.3_6 sweeper-4.10.3 taglib-1.8 talloc-2.0.8 tdb-1.2.11,1 telepathy-farsight-0.0.19 telepathy-glib-0.18.2 telepathy-qt4-0.9.3 tidy-lib-090315.c_1 tiff-4.0.3 upower-0.9.7_1 vala-0.18.1 vala-vapigen-0.18.1 videoproto-2.3.1 wcslib-4.13.4 webp-0.1.3_1 x264-0.125.2201 xauth-1.0.7 xbitmaps-1.1.1 xcb-util-0.3.9_1,1 xcb-util-image-0.3.9 xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8 xdg-utils-1.0.2_8 xerces-c3-3.1.1_1 xextproto-7.2.1 xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1 xineramaproto-1.2.1 xmessage-1.0.4 xmlcatmgr-2.2 xmlcharent-0.3_2 xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7 xplanet-1.3.0_1 xprop-1.2.1 xproto-7.0.24 xrdb-1.0.9 xscreensaver-5.21 xset-1.2.2_1 xsetroot-1.1.1 xvid-1.3.2,1 yajl-2.0.4_1" to run.
```

Or `% pkg info -d kde4`

Also, check out sysutils/gpkgdep that optionally might interest you.


----------

